# Page 458



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Alcohol + Monday Night Football last week + Wireless connection + Auction site = 



Sancho Panza Tronqitos in the Branch of a Tree Humidor. Pretty cool looking. Cigars are in great shape. Coronas. The round shape is efficient and it's smaller than I expected.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Dave, Have you spoken with Fidel lately? Hows he doing?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bastage!
Nice one.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You hate me, don't you???

That's a pretty wild purchase, man. Thanks for the pic.

~Darrel


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

sweeeet!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> You hate me, don't you???
> 
> ~Darrel


No .... he hates us ALL!!

Wow!!:dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah yes, another prize for da Klugs. Hope you enjoy them. I'll have to read about them on page 458--thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, Dave. You have to quit drinking, buying and then posting! You are making it hard to save for the future, seeing the purchase possibilities out there!

Waiting for a review!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Thurm15 said:


> Dave, Have you spoken with Fidel lately? Hows he doing?


he said this:










very cool purchase.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool looking lil thing


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was wondering who won the Tronquitos...should have known.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice mate!:dr 
hope ya sprayed for termites lately


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice find bro...


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

That's just wrong.  Great grab.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

That surely wasn't on Ebay......I've gotta find this auction site.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Man, Dave. You have to quit drinking, buying and then posting! You are making it hard to save for the future, seeing the purchase possibilities out there!
> 
> Waiting for a review!


:tpd:

I've noticed everytime Dave gets on the auction site he's drinking. I he's gotta be way past feeling guilty about spending so much.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

that's awesome!
always thought the tronquito was cool...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

would bet he's ready for the Nov 16th Christies auction, too!!! that will be fun to watch!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

FAKE! i heard u had extra pieces while when u were making the shack! NICE COME UP DAVEY! :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

It's only fake if there is one stick in cello in the middle of the trunk.....is there Dave  

Glad to see someone close to home win it, I just enjoyed the watching.

Great get Dave!!!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

When I grow up, I want to be Klugs.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was reading about those in the cigarcyclopedia guide to cuban cigars the other day and was wondering what the humi looked like. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW... that is a wild Sancho Panza humi Dave! Now I need to get the MRN book so I have some idea what I am looking at.... SMACK me for not getting one sooner...


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

That is really cool. Congrats on a cool find!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Who is this Da Klug's guy???

Awsome find Dave!

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't let the dog near that thing!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's cigar collection, thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's cigar collection, thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's cigar collection.

nice collectable.

scottie


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> he said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just spit my lunch out!:r

That is one sweet pick up Dave!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

That is just awesome! So, dave, when does the Siglo XXI humidor arrive?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

That's way cool and so is the photoshop pic.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That is one nice score there!


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome Dave!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I bet these cigars have many "wood" like nuances.

(i couldn't help myself, man i'm lame.)


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like a collectors item to me... I don't think I could bare to smoke anything out of there. Congrats!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats sweet Dave...Just flipped open the MRN to check it out...Nice man.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

This just in....

Mocha (Dave's dog/baby  )has found another use for this humi, and it isn't playing fetch....


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

whadya give a guy with a cigar cravin' and surplus cash. somethin' he'll never think of... some sancho panzas in a tree trunk.  

ooops... back to the drawing board.


nice score klugsie.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> . The round shape is efficient and it's smaller than I expected.


Isn't that what your wife said on your wedding night????

I kid because I care. Awesome get, D, you sure can find the obscurities. One of the most intriguing items, to me, in the big book of smokes.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

That is killer man! I'm going to have to read the page when I get home from work. Nice find!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> *Isn't that what your wife said on your wedding night????*
> I kid because I care. Awesome get, D, you sure can find the obscurities. One of the most intriguing items, to me, in the big book of smokes.


:r I set the ball on the tee, hand you guys the club.... what took so long.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Alcohol + Monday Night Football last week + Wireless connection + Auction site =
> 
> Sancho Panza Tronqitos in the Branch of a Tree Humidor. Pretty cool looking. Cigars are in great shape. Coronas. The round shape is efficient and it's smaller than I expected.


----------

